# Stans Tubeless rim strip in 700c Chinese carbon clincher for CX



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking at new CX wheels and want to know if anyone has tried this? I think it should work but im not sure if it will be burp free...

If no one knows, Ill try it one my road wheel later in the week when I acquire a rim strip and treaded valve extender.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Sheepo said:


> Looking at new CX wheels and want to know if anyone has tried this? I think it should work but im not sure if it will be burp free...
> 
> If no one knows, Ill try it one my road wheel later in the week when I acquire a rim strip and treaded valve extender.


If you were going to try I'd definitely look at using the new wide 29'er rims from light-bicycle as your likely to have much better luck with a wide rim.

Wider carbon mountain 29er rims clincher(tubeless-compatible) - light-bicycle


http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-components/cheap-chinese-carbon-rims-673410.html


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks! That's actually what sparked my interest. I had first planned on using some Stan's wheels...

But I'm now thinking about the 38mms because they will shed mud and sand better all while looking badass.

If these 38s won't work tubeless, I'll probably buy a set of those "wider 29er tubeless wheels".
My new cross rig has disks anyway and I could swap those with my MTn bike.

The main issue is the mob rims are very wide. I don't know how a 24 mm inner width rim would affect a 35 mm tire...


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Im starting to think it would work fine, but my main issue now is the drilling involved.

To utilize stans rim strips, you need to drill the valve hole in the spoke bed to 3/8ths of an inch.

Dont know if I want to mess with drilling carbon rims. Any thoughts?


----------



## lite1bike (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,

Talk to Nancy at light-bicycle. They are making me 2 sets of wheels for cyclocross disc, tub and clincher. They are making me rims with no braking surface, and custom drilled. I'm sure they would be able to drill your 3/8th valve hole.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Sweet thanks! How much would they charge for a total tubeless ready bead? that's what I need!


----------



## lite1bike (Aug 3, 2009)

Not sure they have the mould for that! You should be able to contact them this evening your time/morning their time.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

lite1bike said:


> Not sure they have the mould for that! You should be able to contact them this evening your time/morning their time.


Yeah, that was said tounge and cheek, but we can always dream. How much weight is saved with the absence of the the brake track? Also, what spoke count are you going with? You think they could do 24-28 with the disk hubs?


----------



## lite1bike (Aug 3, 2009)

Not sure if there are any weight savings, but Nancy asked and I went for it. I am getting them to build up 28 hole disc. Not sure if hey have 24 hole disc hubs.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

It sure would be nice if Light-Bicycle could offer the 38mm carbon tubular in 23mm width (25 would be even better) with no brake track.


----------



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

The 29er mtb crowd seems to like the bontrager tubeless strips(non asymmetrical) for the light-bicycle rims. They say they work great and reduce(eliminate?) burping compared to stan's yellow tape.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

andy13 said:


> The 29er mtb crowd seems to like the bontrager tubeless strips(non asymmetrical) for the light-bicycle rims. They say they work great and reduce(eliminate?) burping compared to stan's yellow tape.


the ghetto 29er MTB crowd also likes Gorilla Tape instead of Stan's yellow tape.

The main point of using the rim strip is to buildup the stackup for less overall bead hook height --- you use this on top of whatever taping product you use, if taping is not sufficient alone.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

tednugent said:


> the ghetto 29er MTB crowd also likes Gorilla Tape instead of Stan's yellow tape.
> 
> The main point of using the rim strip is to buildup the stackup for less overall bead hook height --- you use this on top of whatever taping product you use, if taping is not sufficient alone.


Actually the Bontrager rim strips have a UST profile with the inner bead stop which makes them much better than Stans


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

OnTheRivet said:


> Actually the Bontrager rim strips have a UST profile with the inner bead stop which makes them much better than Stans


Better than Stan's is debatable, as there is no real clear superior tubeless design. People have their preferences

The Bonti's means it's best to use a UST-specific bead, to get a better seal.

I just use "tubeless ready" tires on my 29er MTB setup (using Stan's Arch EX rims)... tape only, no rimstrip needed (of course, using Stan's sealant)....


----------



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

My understanding is that the advantage of the bonty strips is a UST lip to reduce burping no matter what tire you use. Many mtb riders have had good experiences using these when they were getting burps using tape alone on the chinese rims. There about a 50g weight penalty though.


----------

